
Scientist Didn’t Disclose Data–and Let Everyone Believe Glyphosate Causes Cancer - a_bonobo
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2017/06/monsanto-roundup-glyphosate-cancer-who/
======
a_bonobo
Had to alter the original title a little bit to fit into 80 characters

